# anyone use Joy soap in their topping mud



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

A guy told me to add a teaspoon of good old fashion Joy dish soap per gallon of topping compound. He said it makes it smoother with few if any bubbles. 

Just asking a question, don't tar and feather me.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

That's interesting.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep,

Heard that one too. The secret ingredient is the glycerine.
And now they sell small bottles of the stuff at the drywall supply yards, without the detergents that are in Joy or Dawn.

:whistling


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

So, positives, negatives, ???????


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Use the stuff that they sell at the drywall yard.

I don't run enough bucket mud to say:

"Yes I have used it and it greatly reduces the air bubbles"

Most of my "mudding", is with setting compound, usually over painted or primed surfaces so I've just gotten used to the air bubbles and react accordingly.

Unless you are running mud EVERY day, or have an entire room to finish, I don't know that I would use it.

I wouldn't use Joy.

...just my two cents.

And the guys that finish every day will be along to "correct" me, and further answer your question.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you. I have a whole house + garage to do.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

StrongBuilding said:


> Thank you. I have a whole house + garage to do.


In that case, use it.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a bottle in my truck. But in all honesty, I have not used it in a long time. No bubbles, no problems. Just for the record, I use only Nat. Gypsum Pro Form mud and quicksets. And at the moment using USG bluetop for topcoats. That's the only USG product I'll use. 

Oh ya,dish soap. Just a squirt,maybe a couple tbl spoons per bucket and mix it in.

The only downside is the dust will burn your eyes.

Try it out and see for yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

I have 3 buckets and 10 boxes of Beadex
Thanks Big Shoe. I have vacuum sanders so hopefully the dust will be kept to a minimum.


----------



## bazooka steve (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't be afraid of it I tape everyday and use soap in coating mud just don't go crazy with it a good squirt is good. no particular brand any kind will do I usually use dawn lemon smells good too


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I asked the Tapers on my Gym project about soap in the mud.
These guys have been hanging & taping for a very long time. They said 10 years ago, maybe more, they had to use soap due to the quality of the mud. But it's been 10 years since they have had to use the soap.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I've used Dawn. Less drag on the knife, fewer bubbles, partial pails will keep longer without mold growing. Some say there's more issues with flashing - I tend to agree, depending on the paint.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Been doing it for years. Its a necessity for patches over painted surfaces.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

Yea Dawn thats all my taper uses , he's an old timer and swears by it .


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I haven't noticed a difference between brands. Lemon smells nice though. ..


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Only seen a couple of guys use it. 90 percent of tapers here use machine mud right from the box.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Heard about it, never used it, never needed it. A bit of water and I am good.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

OK. Wow great.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone use Beadex brand mud.? Seems that is all we get up here.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

StrongBuilding said:


> Anyone use Beadex brand mud.? Seems that is all we get up here.


Never seen it. Or heard of it till now. :no:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

StrongBuilding said:


> Anyone use Beadex brand mud.? Seems that is all we get up here.


It's a USG product but I've never seen it. CGC appears to rain king over here.


----------



## aib1015 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, I use a squirt of dawn. Final coat, I always add alittle more water to thin it out a little more then mix in a squirt of soap. I think iy helps, get a nice smooth coat.


----------



## StrongBuilding (Mar 25, 2013)

All right. Thanks you guys.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I use the cheapest no name soap I can find. It all works the same in the end. Smooths it out less bubbles and makes the mud a little more slippery for coming off your knife or trowel nicer. Doesn't have to be any special brand they are all the same.


----------



## princelake (Jul 17, 2012)

i knew guys have been doing it for years. i've never been in the situation where i was like ohh [email protected]#t i better crack open that bottle of dish soap or else things will get ugly! 
i use green cgc for tape coat and lafarge rapid coat beige with a bit of water and never had any issues.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I put it in all my mud not just the top coat. I makes the fill layers come out smoother too. No sanding needed and the top coat is even smoother because of it. Just a warning though. Do not put too much just a few drops. It can make the mud go chalky and brittle. 

So I just put 2 to 4 drops in a full bucket. It seems to work well.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I've used Dawn. Less drag on the knife, fewer bubbles, partial pails will keep longer without mold growing. Some say there's more issues with flashing - I tend to agree, depending on the paint.


For the mold on partial buckets if you put enough water in the bucket to just cover the mud then add a little bleach it will stop the mold and you can keep the mud usable a lot longer. Just remember to pour it off before you remix. This will also keep the mud from souring.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

StrongBuilding said:


> A guy told me to add a teaspoon of good old fashion Joy dish soap per gallon of topping compound. He said it makes it smoother with few if any bubbles.
> 
> Just asking a question, don't tar and feather me.


Never .....paint doesn't stick good to soap.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

It's only a squirt not half a bottle. And don't they tell yea to wash the wall before you paint it.


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

Years ago a couple of my guys tried a small squirt of dish soap in with some topping to use for skip trowel texture, thinking it would knock down smoother. Instead they left a bunch of pinholes in the mud that needed touchup after the mud dried. I remember using some (not much) dish soap in mixing large barrels of powdered wall texture for use in a large machine sprayer and it may have helped get rid of dry lumps. Also back when mud was mixed from dry powder in the early seventies a little soap would help with lumping and to kind of run through the bazooka a little better (though not much better, that stuff was crap). I don't think it helps the better quality premixed mud now a days and probably will hurt it a little.


----------

